# My finished viv build with fake rock



## LJW78 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi guys

I have recently finished building 2 vivs for my beardies with fake rock background and decided to show my end product on here (pics of the 1st viv as not yet finished the second fake rock) Unfortunately I did not take pics of the build it self only the end result kept forgetting to take pics.:blush:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

looks good! shame bout the lino but the fake rock is nice m8:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## LJW78 (Mar 27, 2009)

> looks good! shame bout the lino but the fake rock is nice m8:2thumb:


Thanks its not actually lino though, it is ceramic floor tiles.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I think it all looks good,well done,would love to make one for my Beardie :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## LJW78 (Mar 27, 2009)

> I think it all looks good,well done,would love to make one for my Beardie :notworthy::notworthy:


Thanks, have a go yourself. I am not a artistic person and managed to do it so give it a try, pretty straightforward and only cost around £55 to do two 3 1/2 ft x 2.5ft x 2ft vivs and that was for all the polystyrene, grout, no more nails, spray paint and varnish as a sealant.


----------

